
How $500,000 Microsoft Azure Sponsorship might kill your startup - gercheq
https://medium.com/@gercheq/how-500-000-microsoft-azure-sponsorship-might-kill-your-startup-42912f9b22a1
======
gercheq
I've shared my experiences with Microsoft Azure Sponsorship Billing. Hope this
article helps other entrepreneurs in the same boat.

